# Houston area lumber



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a couple of pieces of maple and Purple Heart to make an end grain cutting board. Any ideas of places in Houston to get them?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

clark hardwoods on 5 1/2 st. houston


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

woodcraft also sells strips of pre-cut hardwoods for use in cutting boards

Clark's will have what you want, but you'll likely be required to buy a larger quantity than you need - they don't want anything less than 6' left in their racks.

Houston Hardwoods is a bit more reasonable on cutting down a board - they'll leave a 4' board

there's also Mason Mill & Lumber may also have what you're looking for.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I like Hardwood Products on the Sam Houston Tollway between Hammerly and I-10. Not quite as large a selection as Clark's or HH, but good prices and excellent service.


----------

